# Introducing... Alta-Tollhaus Batman!



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, everyone! Hope you had a happy Thanksgiving. Here are some recent photos of the Batman, who is 11 weeks old today. He is a son of LARHAGE's Gavin (thank you, Lorie!!!). 

Photos come from Batman's (and my) personal superhero, his trainer Carole Schultz. The first photo is my favorite, and possibly the cutest photo pairing of all time. It's Batman at 9 weeks with his role model, Carole's dog, Alta-Tollhaus Kayla. The rest of the photos are of him at 10-11 weeks. He is my dream puppy!

ETA: Here are links to better photos on the breeder's blog: http://24kgsd.com/blog/2011/11/21/it-takes-a-colony-to-raise-a-flittermouse/
http://24kgsd.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/100_2349_CS_Nov17.jpg


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do you have him with you yet, or is Carole working with him?
He's a cutie!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Cute pup-love the first pic


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Do you have him with you yet, or is Carole working with him?
> He's a cutie!


Carole is working with him for the next month, then training me and my bf to work with him. I feel very, very lucky.

I'm so excited about this puppy! He picked me out the moment I met him, just like that. The perfect little guy for me.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Alta-Tollhause have beautiful dogs(Gavin especially Gavin!) and I LOVE Batman!!lol

Adorable puppy!


----------



## zackgsd (May 9, 2011)

what a cutie, you must be so excited!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

SitUbuSit said:


> Carole is working with him for the next month, then training me and my bf to work with him. I feel very, very lucky.
> 
> I'm so excited about this puppy! He picked me out the moment I met him, just like that. The perfect little guy for me.



Jennie, I'm so happy your thrilled with the Batling ( I love that nickname lol!). I hope he is everything you wanted and than some, kind of like how his daddy has been for me! I always look forward to seeing his pictures, I think he is awesome.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Alta-Tollhause have beautiful dogs(Gavin especially Gavin!) and I LOVE Batman!!lol
> 
> Adorable puppy!



Why thank you Jessie, I'm flattered!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

OMG. What is with all these cute puppies?! Mine's not even 6 months and already I miss that stage!! So cute!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh my gosh he is the cutest, and I agree that first picture is priceless


----------



## Thorkim (May 27, 2005)

Love the name. What a doll. I just LOVE the teepee ears!!!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Sending to training first is a great idea! I wish I had thought of that instead of sitting at home and worrying about how I'll fail my dog. T__T
Batman is, of course, adorable.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! 

Marshies, I've been very grateful to get the extra help, that's for sure. That said, you are NOT going to fail your dog! 

I forgot another favorite photo. This is him at 9 weeks, wondering why the heck the camera lady won't let him go to sleep already. 

Of course, we are calling his crate "The Batcave."


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

What a cutie! :wub:



SitUbuSit said:


> Of course, we are calling his crate "The Batcave."


LOL!!!!!! How appropriate.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

You have that puppy excitement...we all envy that! He is a very good looking boy. What will his call name be? Batman?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He is darling and I love his ears and name!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

He is so darn cute!! 

This puppy is super, knows more than Koda for sure!


----------

